# Bring On the Yanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

TWINS TWINS TWINS!!!! MAUER.. MVP... TWINS... AL CENTRAL CHAMPS!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Twins Win!!! Twins Win!!! That was Awesome!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Now THAT was a game!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One of the best games I've seen in a long time. Hopefully they get some sleep.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Unreal....what a game!

It would have been a blast to be at the Dome the last several days for sure.

*GO TWINS, GO VIKINGS!*


----------

